# Transfer Help



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We are looking for a Plastisol Transfer company that can make an exact duplicate of the attached logo.
In the past we have not seen good "Fades" in the colors from the suppliers we have been using.
Thanks, Pete
Zirkle Engraving & Sportswear


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Might be better suited for dtg printing.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Dowling is pretty good at 4 colour process, although the minimum is 300 pieces.....Or F&M Expression Freedom Transfers....


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you I will look into Dowling
Got a quote from Ace Transfer for their Elasto-Stretch in the $5 range


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ask for Gwen at Dowling, she is great to work with. FYI they are closed till January 5th.


----------

